# NOS.....well at least never used



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I bought this from a mate who had it in its box for YEARS without touching it. I was a bit worried about the battery leaking and if it would still work anyway being RC.

I took it into a Casio dealer who wanted 35 quid to send it away as they have to be adjusted and thought NO WAY. Took it into DC Watchmakers who kept it overnight, did whatever you have to do, and charged me SEVEN quid :thumbsup:

All up and running and doing what it says in the complex instructions, so I am happy, my mate was happy with 25 quid ( remember there was no guarantee it would work after eight years sat in a box), and im happy to have another RC,

Not big, maybe 40mm, solid steel case,mineral glass, resin strap, time, dual time, world time, stopwatch, alarm etc. Good lume and a whacking great instruction book.

Everyones happpy :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bargain! :thumbsup:

Given the large number of watches in your collection, I'm quite surprised you don't change the batteries yourself. It's really not that difficult (seriously, if I can do it, anyone can!), the tools for the job are reasonably priced, and most batteries are cheap as chips. Whenever I need to do a battery change, if I haven't already got the correct size in stock or whenever I run out of one particular size, I order them in packs of 10 or 20. I now have a shoe box full of virtually every battery type, which is really useful.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Wasn't there a yellow version of that watch or very similar?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Bargain! :thumbsup:
> 
> Given the large number of watches in your collection, I'm quite surprised you don't change the batteries yourself. It's really not that difficult (seriously, if I can do it, anyone can!), the tools for the job are reasonably priced, and most batteries are cheap as chips. Whenever I need to do a battery change, if I haven't already got the correct size in stock or whenever I run out of one particular size, I order them in packs of 10 or 20. I now have a shoe box full of virtually every battery type, which is really useful.


 You are right Davey, but it's so easy drop them off, and never a mark. This needed more than just a battery change as it is RC. Some mysterious WISery :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

RWP said:


> You are right Davey, but it's so easy drop them off, and never a mark. This needed more than just a battery change as it is RC. Some mysterious WISery :thumbsup:


 I think you might find that watch would be even easier than a "normal" quartz. I doubt they would have needed to do any more than pop the new battery in, then bridge between the back of the battery and the "R/C" connection with a pair of tweezers, which is common on Casios. The watch should then set itself to the Atomic Clock automatically. Worst case, there would be a button to press which would force the watch to search for the radio antenna, which will be in your massive user guide. Everything else (date etc) would have been automatic.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Davey P said:


> I think you might find that watch would be even easier than a "normal" quartz. I doubt they would have needed to do any more than pop the new battery in, then bridge between the back of the battery and the "R/C" connection with a pair of tweezers, which is common on Casios. The watch should then set itself to the Atomic Clock automatically. Worst case, there would be a button to press which would force the watch to search for the radio antenna, which will be in your massive user guide. Everything else (date etc) would have been automatic.


 I expect you are right Davey, but I wouldn't have a clue, almost guaranteed to short something out. They probably kept it in to make sure the auto receive was working, though it can be done manually





Roger the Dodger said:


> Wasn't there a yellow version of that watch or very similar?


 You're right Rog.....there was a yellow version :thumbsup: Black as well, blue I think, quite a range :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

What is NOS? :huh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

This is a 1970s hummer NOS with an unmarked faceted crystal. Mind you, I payed a lot for it.





















themysterybidder said:


> What is NOS? :huh:


 New Old Stock...........M'lady


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

themysterybidder said:


> What is NOS? :huh:


 *N*ew *O*ld *S*tock :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

New Old Stock maam  Watches, commonly from the seventiies when Quartz took over , watches were stored rather than sold at a loss. They are now being released for sale. So NEW.........but old stock ? NOS.

Roy sells NOS.......look at RLT watches on here. Being older they are smaller , you might find something to fit you :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> What is NOS? :huh:


 Just for you, here's the complete list of watch forum acronyms that I keep hidden away a nd update regularly for newbs......thank me later... :laugh:

*Watch Forum Acronyms.*

AD.........Authorised dealer
AAB........Average at best.
AAP........Always a pleasure.
ABP........Already been posted.
ADL........All day long
AFAIK......As far as I know.
AKA........Also known as.
AR……Anti-reflective.
ATB........All the best.
ATD........Attention to detail.
ATQ........Answer the question.
AUP........Another useless post.
AWHFY......Are we having fun yet?
BH.........Better half (wife/girlfriend)
BIN........Buy it now.
BION.......Believe it or not.
BLNT.......Better luck next time.
BNWT.......Brand new with tags.
BOT........Back on topic.
BNIB.......Brand new in box.
BTW........By the way....
CGAF……Couldn't give a [email protected]
COA........Certificate of authenticity.
CYE........Check your email
DB.........Daily beater
DIY........Do it yourself
DILLIGAF...Do I look like I give a [email protected]
DWMT.......Don't waste my time
DNFTT......Do not feed the troll
EFA........Edited for accuracy
FEDEX......Federal express
FFS........For [email protected]'s sake
FOW........Female only watch
FS.........For sale.
FSOT.......For sale or trade.
FTW........For the win/F*** the world.
FU.........Frowned upon
Fugly.[email protected] ugly.
FWIW.......For what it's worth...
GAC........Guilty as charged
GCF........Good clean fun
GIF…..Graphics interchange format. A short clip of film that repeats over and over.
GF.........Girl friend.
GLWT.......Good luck with that.
GLWTS…Good luck with the sale.
GMV........Got my vote
GTM….Get the message.
IF.........Insufficient funds
IIRC.......If I recall/remember correctly.
IMO........In my opinion.
IMHO.......In my humble/honest opinion.
ISTR.......I seem to recall/remember.
IYSWIM…If you see what I mean.
HAGWE......Have a good weekend.
HTH........Hope this helps.
IGMC.......I'll get my coat.
JFY........Just for you.
KYO........Knock yourself out.
LMAO….Laughing my @r$e off.
LOL........Laughing out loud.
MTP........Missed the point.
NOS........New old stock.
OBO........Or best offer.
OEM……Original manufacturer's equipment.
OH.........Other half.
OHPF.......On hold, pending funds.
OP……..Original poster.
OTOH.......On the other hand...
PHAT.......Pretty hot & tempting
PITA…Pain in the @r$e.
PM.........Private message.
PMSL…Pi$$ing myself laughing.
PWP…..Posted/ing while pi$$ed.
ROFL….Rolling on the floor laughing.
SAD........Sad and delusional.
SC/SF......Sales corner/Sales forum.
SWMBO......She who must be obeyed.
SFW........Special forces watch.
TMSIDK......Tell me something I don't know.
TOGA.......'The Old Groaner's Association'. (found in the joke section)
TTIUWP…This thread is useless without pics.
TTIWWP.....This thread is worthless without pics.
UTI........Under the influence
VDB........Vintage daily beater
WHY........What have you.
WIS........Watch idiot savant.
WLTB.......Would like to buy.
WRUW….What are you wearing?
WTB........Want to buy
WTF........What the [email protected]
WTTC.......Welcome to the club

Beater.....A watch worn most days.

PloProf....Shortened version of 'Plongeurs Professionels' (Professional diver) and refers to the Omega Seamaster 600, whose French developers nicknamed it thus.

710......A humorous/affectionate term for the wife/GF which revolves around the old joke about the blonde who goes into a garage and tells the bemused mechanic that the '710' is missing from her car. The mechanic can find nothing wrong, so he asks her to show him on another engine...whereupon she points and says "There...that's what's missing from mine!'










WABI.....Every day knocks and scrapes, wear, dirt etc. that accumulate on a well worn watch. From the Japanese Wabi Sabi...no, I don't know either...google it! It has been suggested that WABI could also mean 'Worn and broken in'.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just for you, here's the complete list of watch forum acronyms that I keep hidden away a nd update regularly for newbs......thank me later... :laugh:


 Wow, that is an impressive list! Definitely going to save and print that list out. That is well appreciated. I only knew a handful of those! I'll be able to amaze members with my forum language, rather than pester asking what words stand for! Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a useful list Roger, nice one :thumbsup:

You missed one off though:

RTFM..... Read The F***ing Manual :laughing2dw:


----------



## Rob1st (May 23, 2016)

I'm still trying to understand the 710 bit, sure I get the joke but the reference to 710 ?? can you elaborate pls.. going to kick myself I suspect.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry - I realised you get the joke. A few guys refer to their wives and Sweethearts as "the 710"


----------



## JimN (May 17, 2017)

Beauty of a watch and a beauty of an Acronym list.

I recall asking my colleague to 'check your mail' he immediately responded with hands down his trousers !!


----------



## PaulGH (May 26, 2017)

Great bargain at 25 quid for a new RC watch! Love the design too reminds me of Chopard


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just for you, here's the complete list of watch forum acronyms that I keep hidden away a nd update regularly for newbs......thank me later... :laugh:
> 
> *Watch Forum Acronyms.*
> 
> ...


 TMI......too much information?


----------



## Rob1st (May 23, 2016)

AVO said:


> Sorry - I realised you get the joke. A few guys refer to their wives and Sweethearts as "the 710"


 Ah ok thanks for that, now it makes sense :yes:


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Did you kick yourself Rob if so pictures of the bruises please. Only joking, as I am often told if you don't ask you won't know.


----------



## Rob1st (May 23, 2016)

Hehe, I let myself off with a warning this time, but if it happens again........


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Davey P said:


> That's a useful list Roger, nice one :thumbsup:
> 
> You missed one off though:
> 
> RTFM..... Read The F***ing Manual :laughing2dw:





RWP said:


> TMI......too much information?


 I'll have to update the list when I get home....


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Back to the original topic. That's a belter Rog. I'm extremely jealous.

Sent from my LG-K350 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

It's very Manchester United, Is that a good thing?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I'll have to update the list when I get home....


 then you will have to include the IT support one

ID-ten-t (work it out)

and the doctors notes

NFN (Normal for Norfolk)

:thumbs_up:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Cool looking

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> then you will have to include the IT support one
> 
> ID-ten-t (work it out)
> 
> ...


 More medical short hand......TFBNDY

Totally [email protected]@ed but not dead yet.


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> ID-ten-t (work it out)


 As I'm sure (hope) I'm not the only one that couldn't figure it out here is some help.

ID10T

Yes, I had to google that...


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

THANK YOU for the glossary!! My best NOS picture, a reasonable price...until I found out the box came with the original papers...and a bill dated in 1977!!. Then it became a bargain, of course...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Doolittle said:


> THANK YOU for the glossary!! My best NOS picture, a reasonable price...until I found out the box came with the original papers...and a bill dated in 1977!!. Then it became a bargain, of course...


 I'm not usually a fan of the oldies, or gold cases, or crocodile straps, but THAT ^ is bloody stunning. Pure class, well done mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought I would bump this post to the top as there are a lot of new members since I joined. @Roger the Dodger's list of acronyms really has helped me, and I can look intelligent without asking what things mean! Thanks again Roger! :king: I think it is worthy of being pinned. :yes:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

:thumbsup: Cheers, that is a big help, been meaning ask in a couple of post what the acronym was being used, but didn't want to look dumb. :sign_what: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> I thought I would bump this post to the top as there are a lot of new members since I joined. @Roger the Dodger's list of acronyms really has helped me, and I can look intelligent without asking what things mean! Thanks again Roger! :king: I think it is worthy of being pinned. :yes:


 There have been a few additions since I last posted it, so here's the latest version of the list...

AAB........Average at best.
AAP........Always a pleasure.
ABC........Altimeter, barometer, compass. (As in the Protrek/Suunto watches).
ABP........Already been posted.
AD……...Authorised dealer.
ADL........All day long.
AFAIK….As far as I know.
AKA........Also known as.
AR……...Anti-reflective.
ATB........All the best.
ATD........Attention to detail.
ATM……At the moment.
ATQ........Answer the question.
AUP........Another useless post.
AWHFY...Are we having fun yet?
BH......... Better half (wife/girlfriend)
BIN........ Buy it now.
BION.......Believe it or not.
BLNT.......Better luck next time.
BNWT......Brand new with tags.
BOT........ Back on topic.
BNIB....... Brand new in box.
BTW........By the way....
CGAF……Couldn't give a f**k
COA.........Certificate of authenticity.
CYE..........Check your email
DB.............Daily beater
DIY.............Do it yourself
DILLIGAF...Do I look like I give a f**k.
DWMT.......Don't waste my time
DNFTT......Do not feed the troll
EFA...........Edited for accuracy
FEDEX......Federal express
FFS...........For f**k's sake
FOW.........Female only watch
FS.............For sale.
FSOT........For sale or trade.
FTW..........For the win/F**k the world.
FU.............Frowned upon
Fugly.........F**king ugly.
FWIW.......For what it's worth...
GAC.........Guilty as charged
GCF..........Good clean fun
GIF…........Graphics interchange format. A short clip of film that repeats over and over.
GF.............Girl friend.
GLWT........Good luck with that.
GLWTS…..Good luck with the sale.
GMV..........Got my vote
GTM……...Get the message.
HAGWE…Have a good weekend.
HTH…......Hope this helps.
IF..............Insufficient funds
IIRC..........If I recall/remember correctly.
IMO...........In my opinion.
IMHO........In my humble/honest opinion.
ISTR.........I seem to recall/remember.
IYSWIM…If you see what I mean.
IGMC.......I'll get my coat.
JDM….....Japanese domestic market.
JFY..........Just for you.
KYO.........Knock yourself out.
LAL……...Look-a-like.
LMAO…..Laughing my @r$e off.
LOL.........Laughing out loud.
MTP........Missed the point.
NOS........New old stock.
OBO........Or best offer.
OEM……Original manufacturer's equipment.
OH..........Other half.
OHPF.....On hold, pending funds.
OP……...Original poster.
OTOH.....On the other hand...
PHAT.......Pretty hot and tempting
PITA…....Pain in the @r$e.
PM..........Private message.
PMSL…..Pi$$ing myself laughing.
POS…....Piece of $hite
PWP…...Posted/ing while pi$$ed.
ROFL….Rolling on the floor laughing.
RTI….....Read the instructions.
SAD.......Sad and delusional.
SC/SF.....Sales corner/Sales forum.
SWMBO..She who must be obeyed.
SFW........Special forces watch.
TMI……..Too much information.
TMSIDK...Tell me something I don't know.
TOGA......'The Old Groaner's Association'. (found in the joke section)
TTIUWP...This thread is useless without pics.
TTIWWP...This thread is worthless without pics.
UTI...........Under the influence
VDB.........Vintage daily beater
WHY.........What have you.
WIS..........Watch idiot savant.
WLTB.......Would like to buy.
WRUW….What are you wearing?
WTB.........Want to buy
WTF..........What the [email protected]
WTTC.......Welcome to the club.
WYSIWYG..What you see is what you get.

Beater.....A watch worn most days.

PloProf....Shortened version of 'Plongeurs Professionels' (Professional diver) and refers to the Omega Seamaster 600, whose French developers nicknamed it thus.

710......A humorous/affectionate term for the wife/GF which revolves around the old joke about the blonde who goes into a garage and tells the bemused mechanic that the '710' is missing from her car. The mechanic can find nothing wrong, so he asks her to show him on another engine...whereupon she points and says "There...that's what's missing from mine!'









WABI.....Every day knocks and scrapes, wear, dirt etc. that accumulate on a well worn watch. From the Japanese Wabi Sabi...no, I don't know either...google it! It has been suggested that WABI could also mean 'Worn and broken in'.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

MDSB= 10 pints of Guiness and a curry of your choice.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

@WRENCH NETD = not enough to do :yahoo:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

richy176 said:


> @WRENCH NETD = not enough to do :yahoo:


 Not my problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Roger the Dodger said:


> FU.............Frowned upon


 For the record 'FU' doesn't mean 'frowned upon' anymore. Although I suspect saying it to people is still generally frowned upon!


----------

